# PC G. wertet AOC AB auf 73%!



## Asenerbe (6. Oktober 2008)

Jeder bekommt was er verdient.
Und AOC hat wahrlich keine hohe Wertung verdient.


http://www.pcgames.de/aid,662404/News/Krit...die_Entwickler/

Lustig zu sehen wie FC gleich wieder angekrochen kommt, um mit viel leerem Bla,bla, und noch mehr Lügen und falschen Versprechungen, versucht das Spiel in ihr rechtes Licht zu rücken....
Bin auf das Fragen/Antwortenspiel schon sehr gespannt.
Wird sicher sehr unterhaltent.^^

Ich bin nur neugierig wann sie das auf der offiziellen Seite ändern.
Dort rühmt man sich ja noch mit "fetten" Bewertungen.

http://community-de.ageofconan.com/wsp/con...p;selected=1099


----------



## KrAck3n (6. Oktober 2008)

73% ist doch keine schlechte wertung, meist sind spiele in diesem wertungsbereich nur nich jedermans geschmack aus welchen gründen auch immer... aoc is auch nicht nur schlecht es macht auf vieles richtig oder anders z.B. das kampfsystem fordert ständige aufmerksamkeit und keine autoshot afk´ler^^


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man die PC Games fragen warum sie vorher ne höhere Wertung gaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (6. Oktober 2008)

KrAck3n schrieb:


> 73% ist doch keine schlechte wertung, meist sind spiele in diesem wertungsbereich nur nich jedermans geschmack aus welchen gründen auch immer... aoc is auch nicht nur schlecht es macht auf vieles richtig oder anders z.B. das kampfsystem fordert ständige aufmerksamkeit und keine autoshot afk´ler^^





Du hast wohl noch keinen Caster gespielt?!
Spiel mal z.b. nen Dämo.

Dort ist alles gleich (langweilig..?) wie z.b. bei WOW!



Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die PC Games fragen warum sie vorher ne höhere Wertung gaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja. Das kann ich schon nachvollziehn.
Ich war am Anfang auch hin und weg von AOC. Tortage ist ja wirklich ein Traum!
Die ersten 1-2 Monat hat mich AOC auch fasziniert. Der Spielspass sinkt halt mit stiegendem lvl rapide.
Auf 80 ist dann Schicht im Schacht!


----------



## Siofna (6. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die PC Games fragen warum sie vorher ne höhere Wertung gaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil die Wertung vorher ein normaler test war und die 73% sind so viel ich weiß der langzeit test!
Und da viele features ned gekommen sind die versprochen wurde eben nun auch die wertung niedriger! 
aber PC games sind nicht die einzigen die AoC nach langzeit tests abgewertet haben!


----------



## jooxerl (6. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die PC Games fragen warum sie vorher ne höhere Wertung gaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil sie am anfang einen Test im Umfang von ca. 40 Stunden getestet haben aber das Endgame bzw. der EndContent tut übelst abkacken... und das haben sie nach getestet ..... 

und zurecht haben dies nach unten korrigiert


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2008)

Das war dann immerhin 40 Mal mehr Zeit als sie für Ihren DDO Test verbraucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ehrlich - Spielezeitschriften und MMO tests, das hat noch nie zusammengepasst. Am besten man informiert sich da anderweitig bzw. vertraut auf sein eigenes Urteil.
Dass sich das auch mal mit den Tests deckt mag sicher vorkommen.


----------



## etmundi (6. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - Spielezeitschriften und MMO tests, das hat noch nie zusammengepasst. Am besten man informiert sich da anderweitig bzw. vertraut auf sein eigenes Urteil.


Simmt natürlich. Aber genau deswegen gibt es ja Nachtests.
Und eine Hilfe für eine entscheidung ist es alle Mal. 
Mich iinteressieren immer besonders die Angaben, wie 
das Spiel auf unterschiedlichen Systemen läuft.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Abwertung erfolgt, weil man beim ersten Aufschlag berücksichtigt hat, dass ein Online- Rollenspiel eine Zeit braucht, bis es richtig läuft und alles funktioniert. Das ist bei Blizzard nicht anders. Nun ist aber ein halbes Jahr rum und viele Spieler haben einige Eindrücke bekommen. Alles in allem scheints also nicht vorran zu gehen mit der Fehlerbehebung und der Weiterentwicklung des Endcontent.

Ich für meinen Teil war schon maßlos enttäuscht, dass ich in dem Glauben war, ein DirektX 10 Spiel zu kaufen und feststellen musste, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Ich war trotzdem neugierig und hab bis Lvl 60 gezockt. Dann wars aber leider vorbei. Viele versprochene Sachen laufen nicht (Schlacht, PVP) und die tolle Sprachausgabe, wie man sie in jeder Testversion bewundern konnte, hört mit lvl 20 und dem Auszug aus Tortage auf. 

Ich find die Idee, die Grafik und einige Ansätze echt gut, aber es ist nunmal nicht das drin, was drauf steht. Ich denke, dass die Abwertung den gleichen Standpunkt vertritt. Somit auch absolut verdient, dass Funcom sich nun Kritik gefallen lassen muss.


----------



## ogum (6. Oktober 2008)

Habe den test am Kiosk durchgelesen.
Als begeisterter aoc spieler kann ich zwar viele Kritikpunkte nachvollziehn(der test war aber wohl noch vor dem oom patch),
aber so wie ich das gesehen habe war das nur ein "Spielspass" test, also nicht der "normale" test in dem alle Aspekte des Spiels berücksicht werden.
73 Punkte finde ich für den jetzigen Zustand völlig unfair. Ich habe jetzt 7 Wochen meinen spass, ich spiele eben Age of Conan. Das Game ist technisch absolute Sahne, ich reite oft nicht in Conarch, weil ich es einfach geil finde nur so durchzulaufen. 
Ka was mir der "Endkontent" bietet(derzeit lvl 76), aber wenns mir langweilig wird werde ich sicher noch einen Char hochziehn, fals es mir dann keinen Spass mehr macht, höre ich halt auf und werde mir sagen - geiles Spiel- .
Nur weil Spiel x, super tolle raids bietet, und spiel y die mega langzeitmotivation bringt, finde ich nicht das man daran "Spielspass" definieren sollte.
Das Spiel mag für manchen mmorpg Spieler nicht das richtige sein,
aber 73 Punkte waren vielleicht für den "bezahlungspflichtigen Alphastart" gerechtfertigt, aber nicht für den jetzigen Zustand.
Ich würde 90 geben, wenn noch par Quests dazukommen auch mehr.


----------



## Rungor (6. Oktober 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Viele versprochene Sachen laufen nicht (Schlacht, PVP) und die tolle Sprachausgabe, wie man sie in jeder Testversion bewundern konnte, hört mit lvl 20 und dem Auszug aus Tortage auf.



PvP -> läuft jetzt seit dem Patch auch wenn immer noch was fehlt
Schlacht -> nehme ich mal an du meinst Keepfights -> kann ich nicht mitreden bin nie so weit gekommen aber die neuesten keepfight videos gefallen mir sehr gut
Sprachausgabe -> Die wichtigen Personen z.B der Anführer im Conall-Tal haben auch schon seit ~1 Monat sprachausgabe

bitte nichts zu solchen themen schreiben wenn man anscheinend das letzte mal vor 1-2 Monaten gezockt hat


----------



## Mc-Chaos (6. Oktober 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> bitte nichts zu solchen themen schreiben wenn man anscheinend das letzte mal vor 1-2 Monaten gezockt hat



Hallo Rungor,

die Kritik von Dir muss ich wohl ertragen, habe das Spiel tatsächlich vor ca. 2 Monaten aufgehört zu spielen. Wenn sich jetzt so viel daran geändert hat, gebe ich Dir bedingt recht. Ich kann dennoch nur sagen, dass das Spiel nach 4 Monaten bei weitem nicht dem entsprochen hat, was ursprünglich angekündigt war. 

Ich freu mich für die Leute, die lange durchgehalten haben und jetzt "schrittweise" mit einem guten Game dafür belohnt werden. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja doch, nochmal rein zu schauen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da muss es schon noch einige positive Treads dazu geben.... nach den ersten 4 Monaten war ich zumindest doch recht enttäuscht, zumal man nicht abstreiten kann, dass Funcom sehr bewußt mit Fakten geködert hat, die definitiv nicht da waren. 

Gruß.

Mc-Chaos


----------



## Norei (6. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war dann immerhin 40 Mal mehr Zeit als sie für Ihren DDO Test verbraucht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss ich jetzt mein Buffed-abo kündigen? Hallo, das ist ja fast schon rufschädigend. Im Ernst, die Kritik kannst du bei vielen Spielen anbringen, nicht nur bei MMOs. Und wer Spiele nur nach Zeitungstests kauft, ist sowieso selbst schuld. Olnigg FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC-Spasshaber (7. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Du hast wohl noch keinen Caster gespielt?!
> Spiel mal z.b. nen Dämo.
> 
> Dort ist alles gleich (langweilig..?) wie z.b. bei WOW!



Was für n Blödsinn! Der Dämo rockt richtig - vor allem wenn man Level 50 überschritten hat mit seinem Knockback. Und wer immer nur den selben Zauberspruch nutzt und dann "laaangweiiilig" gähnt, der schaltet auch sein Hirn ab, wenn man andere Spiele zockt.
Gerade durch Kegelzauber, AOE-Zauber und den unterstützenden Zaubern wie Sturmketten, Lebender Donnersturm oder Glühende Qual gibt es unendliche taktische Möglichkeiten. Langeweile ist dann ein FREMDWORT denn man ist immer wieder neu gefordert.

Lasst Euch nix erzählen!


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war dann immerhin 40 Mal mehr Zeit als sie für Ihren DDO Test verbraucht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar passt das ... nennt sich buffed-Magazin. Nach jedem größeren Patch gibts nen Nachtest. ;-)


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Oktober 2008)

ogum schrieb:


> Das Game ist technisch absolute Sahne, ich reite oft nicht in Conarch, weil ich es einfach geil finde nur so durchzulaufen.



Ich frage mich nach wie vor, was an dem Spiel technisch erste Sahne sein soll. Die Grafik ist eher schlechter als in anderen MMO´s, die Gebäude wirken allesamt schlecht in die Landschaft integriert. Die Bewegungsanimationen sowie die Animationen der Reittiere sind einfach übel. Die Landschaft wirkt unecht, als würde man durch ein Bild laufen.

Ne, unter "absolute Sahne" stelle ich mir etwas ganz anderes vor.


----------



## Thorad (7. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nach wie vor, was an dem Spiel technisch erste Sahne sein soll. Die Grafik ist eher schlechter als in anderen MMO´s, die Gebäude wirken allesamt schlecht in die Landschaft integriert. Die Bewegungsanimationen sowie die Animationen der Reittiere sind einfach übel. Die Landschaft wirkt unecht, als würde man durch ein Bild laufen.
> 
> Ne, unter "absolute Sahne" stelle ich mir etwas ganz anderes vor.




Zeigt mir das du das Spiel anscheinent nur von Screenshots kennst, alleine die Wasserfälle kannst du in KEINEN anderen MMO in so einer Schönheit begutachten. Gegen Crysis mags zwar nicht anstinken, aber was du sabbelst ist aus meiner Sicht her einfach Müll. Von der detailverliebtheit sprechen wir erst garnicht. AoC mag vieles seien, aber es ist definitiv das grafisch eindrucksvollste MMO derzeit auf dem Markt.

Wo ist den die Grafik für dich sahnig? Und komm mir bitte nicht mit der 64-Bit Grafikschleuder WoW.


----------



## Sírion-antonidas (7. Oktober 2008)

ogum schrieb:


> Habe den test am Kiosk durchgelesen.
> Als begeisterter aoc spieler kann ich zwar viele Kritikpunkte nachvollziehn(der test war aber wohl noch vor dem oom patch),
> aber so wie ich das gesehen habe war das nur ein "Spielspass" test, also nicht der "normale" test in dem alle Aspekte des Spiels berücksicht werden.
> 73 Punkte finde ich für den jetzigen Zustand völlig unfair. Ich habe jetzt 7 Wochen meinen spass, ich spiele eben Age of Conan. Das Game ist technisch absolute Sahne, ich reite oft nicht in Conarch, weil ich es einfach geil finde nur so durchzulaufen.
> ...



ogum ich war an dem punkt wo du jetzt bist der selben meinung , wir hatten auf mitra sogar eine der grössten gilden und allianzen . und dennoch war selbst ab lvl 80 und nem lvl 60 twink die luft raus .... man holt sich vielleicht noch das dungeon equip und geht ein paar mal vistrix und killiki töten und dann ist schicht . das spiel bitet leider zuwenig dafür das soviel potenzial drin gesteckt hat . 

glaubs mir und denk mal so in max 1 monat an meine worte , dann wirst du verstehen was ich hier grade schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So far

Thorsten


----------



## makkaal (7. Oktober 2008)

Nun, als ehemaliger AoC Spieler mag ich auch einmal einen Satz oder zwei dazugeben.

Nach all der Zeit des für mich langweiligen herumgefarme in WoW hatte ich mich dermaßen auf ein neues Spiel gefreut, dass ich mir kurzerhand AoC zugelegt hatte - wohl auch mit der Absicht, es länger zu spielen.
Mich hat noch nicht einmal die (in den Augen der meisten Ehemaligen) schlechte Spielqualität nicht weggetrieben, da ich dem partout nicht zustimme. AoC ist ein tolles Spiel, actiongeladen und grafisch klasse - selten eine so schöne Umgebung gesehen. Ganz ehrlich, wer etwas anderes behauptet aber das Spiel ernsthaft angetestet hat, scheint keine Augen im Kopf zu haben - das ist doch nicht einmal eine Geschmacksfrage...

Nun, in meinem Fall war es ein wenig anders. Ich war für's PvP gekommen, und erst Monate nach Release wurde es so langsam ernsthaft ins Spiel integriert. Und ich rede nicht davon, einfach andere Spieler vermöbeln zu können, dazu kostet es nicht viel - nein, von einem System war die Rede, von PvP-Punkten und epischen Schlachten.
Ich habe zwei Monate lang gespielt und die Lust verloren.
Obwohl ich viele Aspekte für klasse gelungen halte, ist es bei mir an Sachen gescheitert, welche viele ex-Spieler nicht einmal ansatzweise anführen.

Hintergrund dieser Sache ist allerdings, dass ich auf dem dt. RP-PvP Server gespielt habe.
Einmal davon abgesehen, dass ich offenbar einer der wenigen Assassinen war, der mit "Roleplay" etwas anzufangen hatte und nicht sich gezwungen sah, alles anzugreifen was er sah (da offenbar Assassine grundsätzlich ruchlose Mörder sind und damit bspw. auch keinem Ehrenkodex folgen müssen *knurrt*), ist es mir tierisch auf den Keks gegangen, wie das PvP und vor allem die Motivation dazu ins Spiel eingebaut wurden.
Bedrohung aus dem Norden (Pikten) und Süden (Toth-Amon) - Conan gibt die Grenzen zur Besiedelung frei und erhofft sich damit verstärkte Verteidigung. Und was tun die Spieler? Schließen sich zu Gilden/Mafiafamilien zusammen, die sich gegenseitig die Schnauze einhauen, weil die andere Gilde eine schönere Burg hat als sie.
Eigentlich logische Schlussfolgerung eines solchen Verhaltens: es existiert keine Verteidigung und binnen kürzester Zeit müsste das Reich untergehen.
Tut es aber nicht, denn dann wäre das Spiel ja vorbei.
Ach ja - nehmt mir nicht den Ausdruck "Mafiafamilien" übel. Ich wollte damit das unausweichliche Verhalten der Gilden zum Ausdruck bringen, sich gegenseitig zu bekriegen.

Das heißt für mich nicht, dass es schlecht ist - das heißt für mich, dass es mir keinen Spaß macht. Ich bin nun mal so ein Spieler.

Der zweite Aspekt, der mich weggetrieben hat, hatte auch nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun. Wie gesagt - RP-PvP Server. Die inoffiziellen Gildenallianzen bekriegten sich - wie das in dem Spiel geplant ist. Aus irgendeinem Grund allerdings ohne tatsächliche Gründe. Als ich dann mitkriegen musste, dass dieser Hass, der eigentlich nur im Spiel existieren müsste (Hinweis: Rollenspiel!) auch außerhalb des Spiels in OutTime Foren übergriff und man sich ohne RP-Hintergrund einander das Leben durch Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen schwer machte, begriff ich, dass das Spiel für mich nichts ist.
Ich möchte kein Spiel spielen, wo sich tatsächlich die Gildenleiter im Spiel treffen um "den Untergang des RPs abzuwenden" und auf der anderen Seite die Spieler nicht von RP und echten Leben unterscheiden können.

Die Erkenntnis hat mir so sehr den Spielspaß versaut, dass ich auch nicht mehr über den einen oder anderen Makel hinwegsehen konnte, der für mich vorher kein Problem darstellte.

Und letztlich wird das Spiel auch mit verbesserter Qualität mich nicht zurückgewinnen können, da meine Gründe, damit aufzuhören, auf der einen Seite so tief im Spiel verwachsen sind, dass die Hintergrundgeschichte dazu verändert werden müsste (was partout nicht passieren wird) und auf der anderen Seite nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun hat.

Ändert nichts daran, dass ich mich freue, dass einige dennoch Spaß daran haben, egal was alles negatives über AoC gesagt wird. Lasst euch euren Spielspaß nicht verderben!


----------



## Satus (7. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ich diesen Tests nicht viel abgewinnen kann - diesmal deckt es sich so ziemlich mit meiner persönlichen Wertung (70%).


----------



## Niko78 (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Bewertungen von den PC-Zeitungen sind doch eh alle für den Kübel ... sry, aber das ist meine Meinung.
Wie viele Leute sitzen da dran und spielen auch das Spiel ... im Vergleich zu den erwartenden Kunden sicher 0.0... % oder so.
Somit halten sich die Leute wahrscheinlich viel mehr an die Aussagen vom Vertreiber und können ja auch im wesentlichen nur paar Level antesten und dann Meinung abgeben. 73% ist ja eh noch viel zu hoch gegriffen für ein Nischenspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (7. Oktober 2008)

AoC-Spasshaber schrieb:


> Was für n Blödsinn! Der Dämo rockt richtig - vor allem wenn man Level 50 überschritten hat mit seinem Knockback. Und wer immer nur den selben Zauberspruch nutzt und dann "laaangweiiilig" gähnt, der schaltet auch sein Hirn ab, wenn man andere Spiele zockt.
> Gerade durch Kegelzauber, AOE-Zauber und den unterstützenden Zaubern wie Sturmketten, Lebender Donnersturm oder Glühende Qual gibt es unendliche taktische Möglichkeiten. Langeweile ist dann ein FREMDWORT denn man ist immer wieder neu gefordert.
> 
> Lasst Euch nix erzählen!




hehe. Solche Leute liebe ich.^^
Du bist doch einer der typischen AOC Fanbois, die so tollen Spaß am leveln und questen haben.
Sieht man ja schön an der Aufzählung deiner Zauber. Den Endcontent, oder das was es in AOC darfstellen soll, hast du doch offensichtlich noch nicht gesehen!

Ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir anscheinend, T1 und T2 Inis durch!
Deine netten Zauberchen was du da aufzählst sind zwar recht lustig beim Questen und leveln, aber das Spiel beginnt ( oder im Fall von AOC endet ) mit 80! Also Raids. In Raid Inis hat man definitiv 1-2 Hauptzauber = 1-2 Tasten die man zu 80% spammt.
Und ich war im Dmg Meter immer Platz 1-3 !

Wenn man hin und wieder was fesseln muss mit glühender Qual,.... ui... Spannung pur... aber wohl nur für dich!

Also erzähl du mal deine Märchen von spannenden Castern hier wem anders.
Ist aber wohl anscheinend so das du leicht zu unterhalten bist, und für dich 1-2 Tasten drücken gleich ne Herausforderung darstellt.

Gibt halt Leute die haben höhere Maßstäbe als du!


----------



## EvilTwin (7. Oktober 2008)

"Würde man nach Level 80 weiterspielen müsste die Wertung noch weiter fallen"

und damit haben se recht.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Zeigt mir das du das Spiel anscheinent nur von Screenshots kennst, alleine die Wasserfälle kannst du in KEINEN anderen MMO in so einer Schönheit begutachten. Gegen Crysis mags zwar nicht anstinken, aber was du sabbelst ist aus meiner Sicht her einfach Müll. Von der detailverliebtheit sprechen wir erst garnicht. AoC mag vieles seien, aber es ist definitiv das grafisch eindrucksvollste MMO derzeit auf dem Markt.
> 
> Wo ist den die Grafik für dich sahnig? Und komm mir bitte nicht mit der 64-Bit Grafikschleuder WoW.



Flüsse waren in Aoc zumindest teilweise der optische Bringer. Ansonsten sieht Herr der Ringe besser aus.


----------



## DreiHaare (7. Oktober 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Wo ist den die Grafik für dich sahnig? Und komm mir bitte nicht mit der 64-Bit Grafikschleuder WoW.



Es gibt keine grafisch herausragenden MMO´s. Das macht auch nichts, weil es mir darauf nicht ankommt.
Es kommt mir aber sehr wohl darauf an, dass das Gesamtbild stimmig ist. Was habe ich als Spieler von einem tollen Wasserfall (lol), wenn es mir immer so vor kommt, als würde ich mich in einem Bühnenbild bewegen? Da passt nichts zusammen, am wenigsten die Bewegungs-Animationen. 
Reden wir mal nicht von den Belagerungs-Schlachten und den wunderbaren Animationen, wenn die Gebäude zu Bruch gehen (muahahahaha). Reden wir jetzt auch nicht von den Bewegungs-Abläufen der Chars im Kampf.
Es ist einfach ein komplett unstimmiges Ganzes und da ist es mir als Spieler verdammt scheißegal, ob Wasser toll dargestellt wird.

Edit: Aber euch Fanbois kann man das Spiel eh nicht ausreden, will ich auch gar nicht. Das erledigt sich sowieso ganz von selbst.


----------



## Durlok (7. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir anscheinend, T1 und T2 Inis durch!
> Deine netten Zauberchen was du da aufzählst sind zwar recht lustig beim Questen und leveln, aber das Spiel beginnt ( oder im Fall von AOC endet ) mit 80! Also Raids. In Raid Inis hat man definitiv 1-2 Hauptzauber = 1-2 Tasten die man zu 80% spammt.
> Und ich war im Dmg Meter immer Platz 1-3 !



es gibt leute die haben andere ansprüche an ein mmo als schnell max lvl zu machen und dann nur noch raiden wollen
wenn ihm der dämonologe spass macht dann ist das doch schön und kein grund ihn da runterzuputzen von wegen keine ahnung

zum topic
ich persöhnlich habe auch nach 3 monaten AoC aufgehört weil es mir keinen spass mehr gemacht hatt aber eine wertung von 73 finde ich nun doch etwas tief
aber wie schon einige gesagt haben auf pc zeitschriften und ihre tests ist nunmal wirklich kein verlass

in einem post habe ich hier einen vergleich mit Crysis gelesen den finde ich grad sehr passend
Crysis war auch für sein genere absolut top was die grafik anbelangt der rest des spiels ist nun wirklich nicht gerade überragend aber alle zeitschriften haben das spiel in den himmel gelobt

die grafik von ApC ist für das mmo genere auch fantastisch auch ohne DX10 und auch sonst hat mir das spiel einige zeit spass gemacht und war den kauf allemal wert
denn für den fast gleichen preiss habe ich aoc einiges länger gespielt als ein Crysis


----------



## Steve Coal (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich geb auch nichts auf Spielebewertungen in Game Zeitschriften. 
Die sind eh schwachsinn. Denn wer traut sich schon ein SPiel mal wirklich genau so schlecht zu bewerten wie es ist! (Ausser die Maniac, die macht sowas!)
Fast alle GamesZeitschriften sind doch auf Kuschelkurs mit den meisten größeren Publishern! Und dementsprechend harmlos fallen auch die Wertungen aus. Wäre ja auch fatal wenn man sichs mit einem der großen der Branche verscherzt! Dann bekäme man die ganzen goodies ja nicht mehr hinten rein geschoben! Oder man bekäme die ein oder andere Testversion nicht rechtzeitig.
Nene, die beißen sich gegenseitig so wenig wie möglich. Und deshalb sind die Wertungen schwachsinn!


----------



## LoserOwner (7. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Flüsse waren in Aoc zumindest teilweise der optische Bringer. Ansonsten sieht Herr der Ringe besser aus.



Absolut nicht, die Animationen in HdRO sind sehr schlecht, Charakter Details sind auch nicht so gut, einzig einige Landschaftstexturen können überzeugen. AoC finde ich dagegen durchgehend grafisch gelungen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (7. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Absolut nicht, die Animationen in HdRO sind sehr schlecht, Charakter Details sind auch nicht so gut, einzig einige Landschaftstexturen können überzeugen. AoC finde ich dagegen durchgehend grafisch gelungen.



Das hätte ich auch gesagt wenn ich die rosa AoC Fanboi Brille auf hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab sowohl AoC als auch HdRO gesehen und die Animationen sind in HdRO um längen besser als in AoC. Und allgemein gefällt mir die Grafik in AoC überhaupt nicht. Ja sie ist auf realistischer gemacht, und ist von der Technik wahrscheinlich um einiges besser/aktueller als bei allen anderen MMO's...aber was bringt mir das wenn es aktueller Grafikengines verwendet aber ich das Ergebnis trotzdem als schlechter empfinde weil die Umsetzung trotz "besserer" Grafik gefühlt mieser aussieht?

BTW: Bist du irgendwie neidisch auf die anderen Spiele oder warum postest du sonst 88% deiner Posts im WAR Forum...von denen 99% Anti-WAR Flames sind.


----------



## Dashy (7. Oktober 2008)

> Ich hab sowohl AoC als auch HdRO gesehen und die Animationen sind in HdRO um längen besser als in AoC. Und allgemein gefällt mir die Grafik in AoC überhaupt nicht. Ja sie ist auf realistischer gemacht, und ist von der Technik wahrscheinlich um einiges besser/aktueller als bei allen anderen MMO's...aber was bringt mir das wenn es aktueller Grafikengines verwendet aber ich das Ergebnis trotzdem als schlechter empfinde weil die Umsetzung trotz "besserer" Grafik gefühlt mieser aussieht?



stimmt, zu 100 %


----------



## Gorathorn (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mit trotz Teilnahme an der Beta-Phase LEIDER doch noch das Spiel gekauft (ca 3 Wochen nach Erscheinen), weil viele Freunde von LoTRO zu AoC gewechselt sind, und die waren in ihrer Anfangseuphorie hellauf begeistert. Die haben es dann zumindest auch geschafft, ca 3-4 Monate zu spielen. Ich habe nicht einmal die 30 Gratistage voll ausgenutzt.

AoC ist ein absoluter Blender. Vieles wurde versprochen, nur das nötigste gehalten. Liebe zum Detail (Stichwort: Sprachausgabe) gefühlt absichtlich nur bis zu dem Punkt, der für einen Standard-Magazin-Test schwer zu überholen ist. Allein diese Punkte lassen die einst gute Wertung zum Abzug in der Wertung nach einem wirklichen Langzeittest gut nachvollziehen, und die Quittung für Funcom ist mehr als gerecht, wobei auch ich mich nicht immer auf stupide Magazintests verlasse. Die haben immer einen faden parteiischen Beigeschmack bzw erscheinen mir manchmal unqualifiziert.

AoC bietet trotz dem geheuchelten DX10, und dann der höchstens gehauchten Information, AoC erscheint nur mit DX9 eine tolle Grafik, einen tollen Einstieg, tollen Sound und auch Detailreichtum und auch die eine oder andere kleine Innovation.

Aber ein MMORPG muß ganz einfach auf lange Zeit gesehen durchweg gut sein, weil man es nicht durchspielt und fertig, sondern dieses Spiel im Idealfall kein Ende hat und ohne Ende unterhalten muß. 
Bei einem Shooter, Offline-Rolli etc, reicht gute Grafik und Unterhaltung bis wenigstens zum Abspann, aber für ein MMORPG reicht das nicht, und daher kann Funcom mit 73% durchaus zufrieden sein. Schließlich hat man bei Conan auch heute noch ein "Ich bin ein Beta-Tester und zahle dafür"-Gefühl.


----------



## Orthwin (7. Oktober 2008)

AoC ist nicht mal einen Cheesburger wert und das soll sich ein Steak nennen?


----------



## Albatou (7. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die PC Games fragen warum sie vorher ne höhere Wertung gaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für PC-Games-Verhältnisse, sind 73% sogar grottenschlecht. Ich sag nur Tabula Rasa 83%... rofl. Genau so lächerlich: WoW 94%... atomrofl. Und da merkt man auch schon wie bei PC-Games bewertet wird. Nämlich nicht nach der Qualität des Spiels, sondern rein nach Hypefaktor. Kurz nach Release war der Hype groß, ergo 86% warens glaub ich. Heute, niemand spielts mehr, 73%. Aha, ein wesentlich fehlerfreieres und sauber funktionierendes Spiel ist also schlechter als im Urzustand? Is klar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthwin (7. Oktober 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Für PC-Games-Verhältnisse, sind 73% sogar grottenschlecht. Ich sag nur Tabula Rasa 83%... rofl. Genau so lächerlich: WoW 94%... atomrofl. Und da merkt man auch schon wie bei PC-Games bewertet wird. Nämlich nicht nach der Qualität des Spiels, sondern rein nach Hypefaktor. Kurz nach Release war der Hype groß, ergo 86% warens glaub ich. Heute, niemand spielts mehr, 73%. Aha, ein wesentlich fehlerfreieres und sauber funktionierendes Spiel ist also schlechter als im Urzustand? Is klar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ein Müll
bewertet wir nach der Kohle die durch Werbung reinkommt
am Anfang war das toll (wie hier auf Buffed.de) dann aber nach Release merkte Fc "ey wir haben Kunden mit dem Misst gefangen" was folgte?
Werbung weg und Wertung runter. Meine Meinung


----------



## Albatou (7. Oktober 2008)

Orthwin schrieb:


> so ein Müll
> bewertet wir nach der Kohle die durch Werbung reinkommt
> am Anfang war das toll (wie hier auf Buffed.de) dann aber nach Release merkte Fc "ey wir haben Kunden mit dem Misst gefangen" was folgte?
> Werbung weg und Wertung runter. Meine Meinung



Dagegen spricht die Wertung von Spore. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal so viel Werbung für ein Spiel gesehen hab. Und was war? 73%^^ Ich bleib bei meiner Theorie, passt viel besser als "dein Müll".


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. Oktober 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch gesagt wenn ich die rosa AoC Fanboi Brille auf hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HDRO sieht grafisch sehr gut aus, kann aber in einigen Punkten AoC nicht das Wasser reichen, vor allem die Charakterdetails, in HDRO ziemlich unscharf und ohne viele Details, in AoC kann man sogar die Poren auf ner Glatze sehen.
HDRO hat einige schöne Grafikblender, das abendrot z.b.,alles wirkt farbenfroher und lebendiger, in AoC ist eher alles kalt und rau, vielleicht deshalb das empfinden einer schlechteren Grafik.

und hört auf leuten denen es spaß macht aoc zu spielen es ihnen auszureden, denkt ihr nur weil ihr es schlecht findet haben es andere auch schlecht zu finden, weil eure Meinung die einzig wahre ist?!

ich spiel aoc nur noch teilweise, dennoch hab ich weder meine zeit mit aoc bereut, noch werd ich ganz aufhören es zu spielen, sondern immer mal wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Orthwin (7. Oktober 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht die Wertung von Spore. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal so viel Werbung für ein Spiel gesehen hab. Und was war? 73%^^ Ich bleib bei meiner Theorie, passt viel besser als "dein Müll".



Spore? wer ist Spore? Eine Buffedfinanz Aktion, denn die Werbung sehe ich nur hier auf Buffed?
soviel zu deinem Müll....
Ausserdem ist Spore? ein Händler d.h. je besser die Wertung desto mehr Leute kaufen es und PCG ist nut eine Zeitung die auch Kritik ausübt

PCG ist nicht die erste Zeitung die AoC runtergestufft hat aber informieren tut sich keiner, erst schreiben ist eh besser....

@ Vorposter
Dafür ist aber AoC je Zwei verdammte Meter Instanziert und das kriegen die nicht mal "Richtig" hin


----------



## etmundi (8. Oktober 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Also ich geb auch nichts auf Spielebewertungen in Game Zeitschriften.
> Die sind eh schwachsinn. Denn wer traut sich schon ein SPiel mal wirklich genau so schlecht zu bewerten wie es ist! (Ausser die Maniac, die macht sowas!)
> Fast alle GamesZeitschriften sind doch auf Kuschelkurs mit den meisten größeren Publishern! Und dementsprechend harmlos fallen auch die Wertungen aus. Wäre ja auch fatal wenn man sichs mit einem der großen der Branche verscherzt! Dann bekäme man die ganzen goodies ja nicht mehr hinten rein geschoben! Oder man bekäme die ein oder andere Testversion nicht rechtzeitig.
> Nene, die beißen sich gegenseitig so wenig wie möglich. Und deshalb sind die Wertungen schwachsinn!



Also ist deiner Meinung nach die Wertung 
von 73% noch viel zu hoch?


----------



## David (8. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es tatsächlich Leute, die ein Spiel abhängig von einer Bewertung einer Zeitschrift spielen?


----------



## LoserOwner (8. Oktober 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch gesagt wenn ich die rosa AoC Fanboi Brille auf hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			
				Lilith schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, einen "Flamer" seid ihr jetzt los, ich werde das AOC Forum in Zukunft meiden. Hab jetzt keinen Bock mehr was zu schreiben da hier offenbar die Kritikresistenz inzwischen so hoch ist, daß Pro-FC argumentiert wird nur noch aus Prinzip und keine Kritik mehr überhaupt noch in Erwägung gezogen wird. Dann spielt mal noch schön und gebt FC euer Geld.
> 
> Apropos Geld, vielleicht eines noch, offenbar bekommt ihr euer Geld noch von euren Eltern bzw. wenn ihr es verdient müßt ihr wohl nicht wirklich viel dafür arbeiten...ansonsten würdet ihr die "paar Euro" mehr zu schätzen wissen und für euer sauer verdientes Geld auch eine entsprechende Gegenleistung verlangen und es nicht so zum Fenster rausblasen...naja, jeder wie er/sie es braucht...schließlich müßen Firmen wie FC ja auch von was leben...
> 
> ...



Puh, Du trollst ja immer noch hier herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## iwi (8. Oktober 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Also ich geb auch nichts auf Spielebewertungen in Game Zeitschriften.
> Die sind eh schwachsinn. Denn wer traut sich schon ein SPiel mal wirklich genau so schlecht zu bewerten wie es ist! (Ausser die Maniac, die macht sowas!)
> Fast alle GamesZeitschriften sind doch auf Kuschelkurs mit den meisten größeren Publishern! Und dementsprechend harmlos fallen auch die Wertungen aus. Wäre ja auch fatal wenn man sichs mit einem der großen der Branche verscherzt! Dann bekäme man die ganzen goodies ja nicht mehr hinten rein geschoben! Oder man bekäme die ein oder andere Testversion nicht rechtzeitig.
> Nene, die beißen sich gegenseitig so wenig wie möglich. Und deshalb sind die Wertungen schwachsinn!



Ich habe deswegen auch keine Abos mehr und ich kaufe Zeitungen mehr nach Lust und Laune fürs Klo wenn man wieder weniger Werbung im Briefkasten war.


----------



## Nofel (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich schau es mir zumindest an.

Grafik von AoC ist im Moment das beste was es in MMO's gibt. Die Weitsicht, die Animationen und die kleinen Details (Raben die an Leichen rum picken etc.) Da kommt HdRO einfach nicht mit. Der Boden sieht viel zu eben aus, auch wenn er Tolle Texturen hat. Es gibt viel zu wenig kleine Details, so das die Landschaft tot wirkt und die Animationen finde ich teilweise viel zu langsam.


----------



## corpescrust (8. Oktober 2008)

iwi schrieb:


> Ich habe deswegen auch keine Abos mehr und ich kaufe Zeitungen mehr nach Lust und Laune fürs Klo wenn man wieder weniger Werbung im Briefkasten war.



Ja für das Klo sind die OK

Aber sonst kuck ich auch lieber in Foren und schau mir die Reaktion der Spieler an.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ich schau es mir zumindest an.
> 
> Grafik von AoC ist im Moment das beste was es in MMO's gibt. Die Weitsicht, die Animationen und die kleinen Details (Raben die an Leichen rum picken etc.) Da kommt HdRO einfach nicht mit. Der Boden sieht viel zu eben aus, auch wenn er Tolle Texturen hat. Es gibt viel zu wenig kleine Details, so das die Landschaft tot wirkt und die Animationen finde ich teilweise viel zu langsam.


Grafik ist nunmal leider nicht alles. Pong war eins der geilsten Spiele aller Zeitn für mich, oder Pacman...und was gabs da? N paar Striche....aber es hat gerockt!


----------



## Nofel (8. Oktober 2008)

stimmt aber früher hat man auch Schiffeversenken auf einem DINA 4 Blatt gespielt oder ein Pen & Paper RP. Heute reicht das den meisten nicht mehr.

Ich hab vor 4 Wochen mal ne Woche wieder gespielt mit meinem 80er und muss sagen es hat sich einiges getan. Hätte ich ne 2 CE's für WAR gehabt ich wäre wieder schwach geworden und hätte mir WAR nicht sofort geholt, vielleicht ja gar nicht.

Ach ja Dentus ich hasse dich, wegen dir werde ich auf den Dachboden geben und meinen alten Artis-Rechner holen und ne runde Pong spielen. Ahhhh ich hoffe der geht nicht mehr. Kariertes Papier hab ich ja zum Glück nicht zuhause.


----------



## Mordrach (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Grafik ist nunmal leider nicht alles. Pong war eins der geilsten Spiele aller Zeitn für mich, oder Pacman...und was gabs da? N paar Striche....aber es hat gerockt!



1972 war grafisch auch noch nicht wirklich mehr machbar, versuch mal heute ein Spiel mit Pong Grafik rauszubringen, ein Hauptargument für neue Spiele ist auf jeden Fall auch die Grafik, wirklich neue Spielideen gibt es kaum noch.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> 1972 war grafisch auch noch nicht wirklich mehr machbar, versuch mal heute ein Spiel mit Pong Grafik rauszubringen, ein Hauptargument für neue Spiele ist auf jeden Fall auch die Grafik, wirklich neue Spielideen gibt es kaum noch.


Es geht auch weniger um die Innovationen für mich, sondern um den Spielfluß..wie werde ich ins Spiel gebracht, wie geht die Motivationskurve weiter, werde ich in regelmäßigen Abständen belohnt, funktioniren die implementierten Elemente, wie und was hält mich ab max. Level im Spiel?

Das sind nur einige der Sachen, die heutzutage einfach stimmen müssen. Kann doch nicht sein das ein Game-Designer sich über sowas keine Gedanken macht und den fokus nur auf die Grafik legt. Hättest du ein Moorhuhn in Crysis Grafik gespielt, wenn du 5 Stunden lang nur ein Huhn nach dem anderen vögeln musst, es aber halt schön aussieht? Sicher nicht bis zum Ende.

Für mich hat Funcom einfach schlechte Designer, die sich zu wenig Gedanken über die Kleinigkeiten und essenziellen Dinge gemacht haben, die an ein solches Spiel fesseln. Die Grafiker von AoC werden sicher einen neuen Job finden....die Gamedesigner nicht.


----------



## Mordrach (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Es geht auch weniger um die Innovationen für mich, sondern um den Spielfluß..wie werde ich ins Spiel gebracht, wie geht die Motivationskurve weiter, werde ich in regelmäßigen Abständen belohnt, funktioniren die implementierten Elemente, wie und was hält mich ab max. Level im Spiel?
> 
> Das sind nur einige der Sachen, die heutzutage einfach stimmen müssen. Kann doch nicht sein das ein Game-Designer sich über sowas keine Gedanken macht und den fokus nur auf die Grafik legt. Hättest du ein Moorhuhn in Crysis Grafik gespielt, wenn du 5 Stunden lang nur ein Huhn nach dem anderen vögeln musst, es aber halt schön aussieht? Sicher nicht bis zum Ende.
> 
> Für mich hat Funcom einfach schlechte Designer, die sich zu wenig Gedanken über die Kleinigkeiten und essenziellen Dinge gemacht haben, die an ein solches Spiel fesseln. Die Grafiker von AoC werden sicher einen neuen Job finden....die Gamedesigner nicht.



Ähm, Moorhuhn hab ich höchstens mal angespielt, das ist wirklich nichts, was mich in irgendeiner Weise fesseln würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Moorhuhn damals in Crysis Grafik hätte mich sicherlich dazu verführt, es ein paarmal öfter anzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und ich finde ganz im Gegenteil, dass man AoC anmerkt, dass man sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben hat, möglichst das beste MMO zu entwickeln. Die Engine ist sehr gut, dass sie von Anfang an vollkommen optimiert ist, habe ich nie erwartet, das ist eigentlich in noch keinem MMO der Fall gewesen, mittlerweile läuft sie aber schon verdammt flüssig, die Grafik ist wunderschön und es steckt jede Menge Liebe zum Detail in ihr, der Sound ist klasse und was das Gamedesign angeht, so denke ich, dass Dir das vielleicht nur so erschien, weil nicht alles zum Release umgesetzt werden konnte, was die Designer sich gewünscht hätten. Das sieht man jetzt vor allem an der schwarzen Festung, der Pyramide der Altvorderen, der Schatzkammer der Altvorderen und dem Heiligtum.
Ich glaube kaum, dass man sich die Neugestaltung dieser Dungeons nun plötzlich mal eben schnell aus den Fingern gezogen hat, dazu sind sie einfach zu gut geworden. So wie sie jetzt sind, waren diese Dungeons sicherlich schon lange geplant, nur war die Zeit nicht mehr da, um sie zum Release so fertigzustellen.
Das Grundgerüst aber stimmt in AoC (im Gegensatz zu Vanguard z. B.), daher bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass noch recht interessante neue Inhalte in AoC folgen werden.


----------



## grimrott (8. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war dann immerhin 40 Mal mehr Zeit als sie für Ihren DDO Test verbraucht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ROFL

Finde ich ja mal eine sehr geile Aussage für einen Moderator in einem Portal einer Spielezeitschrift die sich auf MMOs spezialisiert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> So wie sie jetzt sind, waren diese Dungeons sicherlich schon lange geplant, nur war die Zeit nicht mehr da, um sie zum Release so fertigzustellen.
> Das Grundgerüst aber stimmt in AoC (im Gegensatz zu Vanguard z. B.), daher bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass noch recht interessante neue Inhalte in AoC folgen werden.


Genau da geb ich dir nicht Recht! Ich habe 3 Monate abonniert und auf Content bzw. für mich wichtige Bugfixes gewartet....nix wahr...also warum länger warten?

Das Argument "war halt zu Release noch nicht fertig", sorry aber da werd ich sooooo sauer! Würdest du bei Grimminger ein Brot zum Vollpreis kaufen, das noch ned gebacken is und der Verkäufer sagt "Sorry, war zu Ladenöffnung noch ned fertig aber sie können es ja zu Hause fertigbacken"...nee!

Das Grundgerüst von AoC stimmt ganz und gar nicht, und warum das so ist muss ich jetzt nicht nochmal aufzählen, das haben viele andere in vielen anderen Thread bereits erörtert!

Andererseits, freut es mich (ehrlich) für dich, wenn du dein Spiel gefunden hast, ich persönlich bin wohl zu anspruchsvoll in Sachen Gameplay als das ich mich mit halben Sachen zufrieden gebe.


----------



## kirg (8. Oktober 2008)

ne Grafik ist erst gut wenn sie mit dem rest zusammenpasst.
Beispiel Crysis:
Mir gefällts crysis wirklich aber so richtig umhauen tuts mich auch nicht weil eifnach die richtige story fehlt.
Grafikbombe hin oder her!
Im gegenzug nehmen wir mal HL2 , mittlerweile ist die grafik auch nicht mehr aktuell aber nichts spiele ich lieber weil einfach alles zusammenpasst.
Und so isses für mich auch in mmos, Grafik alleine machts überhauptnicht!
Finde das immer schlimm das da sooooo viel wert draufgelegt wird.
Zelda is auch keine grafikgranate , is aber um längen besser als andere rollenspiele^^ (wenn man von der Masse aus geht)
Hängt natürlich auch von verschiedenen geschmäckern ab aber lieber ein in sich stimmiges spiel als nur bombastische grafik!
Wenn ich geile grafik haben will geh ich vor die türe , mein auge emuliert sowieso 1mio mal bessere bilder als ein spiel das jemals könnte^^
mfg Kirg


----------



## Flooza (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das Argument "war halt zu Release noch nicht fertig", sorry aber da werd ich sooooo sauer! Würdest du bei Grimminger ein Brot zum Vollpreis kaufen, das noch ned gebacken is und der Verkäufer sagt "Sorry, war zu Ladenöffnung noch ned fertig *aber sie können es ja zu Hause fertigbacken"...*nee!



wenn man AoC wenigstens zu Hause fertig backen könnte....so müssen wir wohl die rohe Teigmasse essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordrach (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Genau da geb ich dir nicht Recht! Ich habe 3 Monate abonniert und auf Content bzw. für mich wichtige Bugfixes gewartet....nix wahr...also warum länger warten?
> 
> Das Argument "war halt zu Release noch nicht fertig", sorry aber da werd ich sooooo sauer! Würdest du bei Grimminger ein Brot zum Vollpreis kaufen, das noch ned gebacken is und der Verkäufer sagt "Sorry, war zu Ladenöffnung noch ned fertig aber sie können es ja zu Hause fertigbacken"...nee!
> 
> ...



Dich zwingt doch auch niemand dazu es weiterzuspielen, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich wusste durch die closed Beta schon, was mich beim Release erwartet. Ich mochte das Spiel auch so schon, es bietet eben einiges, was ich von einem aktuellen MMO erwarte.
Dass die Entwickler nicht noch mehr Zeit bekommen haben ist schade, aber leider Gang und Gebe im MMO Bereich, wenn die Investoren langsam Geld sehen wollen. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren kein einziges MMO erlebt, was nicht zu früh released wurde. Das ist jetzt bei WAR z. B. auch wieder nicht anders. Viele geplante Dinge fehlen und es gibt massig Bugs, war aber auch dort nicht anders zu erwarten.

Und doch, das Grundgerüst in AoC stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Dich zwingt doch auch niemand dazu es weiterzuspielen, wenn es Dir nicht gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich spiele auch nicht mehr, und wirklich Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren macht es auch nicht.

Wenn du eben so gutläubig bist, ein halbes Jahr zu warten bis das PvP in dem angekündigten PvP-Spiel drinne ist und selbst dann erst als Teil 1, bitte...so wie mich keiner zwingt weiter zu spielen, bin ich der letzte der dir AoC ausreden will.

Ich persönlich wäre froh gelegentlich solche "ich kauf alles" Kunden wie dich auch bei mir zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordrach (8. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch nicht mehr, und wirklich Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren macht es auch nicht.
> 
> Wenn du eben so gutläubig bist, ein halbes Jahr zu warten bis das PvP in dem angekündigten PvP-Spiel drinne ist und selbst dann erst als Teil 1, bitte...so wie mich keiner zwingt weiter zu spielen, bin ich der letzte der dir AoC ausreden will.
> 
> ...



Also auf Asgard gab es von Anfang an PvP, ich denke auf reinen PvP Servern wie Aries z. B. ebenso. Wie es auf PvE Servern aussah, das weiss ich nicht, die haben mich nie interessiert, allerdings sollte man sich nicht wundern, dass es auf PvE Servern weniger PvP gibt, wenn man einen solchen Server wählt...

Und ja ich kaufe die meisten MMOs und spiele sie zumindest den Freimonat lang an, es finden sich danach immer noch Abnehmer auf eBay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nefer (8. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Also auf Asgard gab es von Anfang an PvP, ich denke auf reinen PvP Servern wie Aries z. B. ebenso. Wie es auf PvE Servern aussah, das weiss ich nicht, die haben mich nie interessiert, allerdings sollte man sich nicht wundern, dass es auf PvE Servern weniger PvP gibt, wenn man einen solchen Server wählt...
> 
> Und ja ich kaufe die meisten MMOs und spiele sie zumindest den Freimonat lang an, es finden sich danach immer noch Abnehmer auf eBay
> 
> ...



geh bitte das bissl ganken oder duellieren ohne jeden sinn und hintergrund ist doch kein gutes pvp -.-


----------



## La Saint (8. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die PC Games fragen warum sie vorher ne höhere Wertung gaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das braucht man nicht fragen. Die Antwort ist offensichtlich. Aus wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen.

Und warum sie jetzt nach 5 Monaten mit einer Abwertung ankommen braucht man auch nicht hinterfragen. Auch hier ist die Antwort offensichtlich. Sie wollen nicht ihr Gesicht verlieren.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Volun (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe den Freimonat nicht komplett ausgenutzt. Mit Lvl 17 war bei mir schon derbe die Luft raus. 

Diese ständigen instanzierten Bereiche nerven und sind für mich ein absolutes ko Kriterium. Kein Gefühl von "Miteinander".

Vielleicht wirds ja noch besser mit zunehmenden Levels und ich sollte es nochmal antesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ich schau es mir zumindest an.
> 
> Grafik von AoC ist im Moment das beste was es in MMO's gibt. Die Weitsicht, die Animationen und die kleinen Details (Raben die an Leichen rum picken etc.) Da kommt HdRO einfach nicht mit. Der Boden sieht viel zu eben aus, auch wenn er Tolle Texturen hat. Es gibt viel zu wenig kleine Details, so das die Landschaft tot wirkt und die Animationen finde ich teilweise viel zu langsam.



Eine nette Grafik allein macht noch kein Spiel und langsam glaub ich, dass die Funcom-Leute mehr auf Aussehen als auf Spielinhalt geschaut haben.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war dann immerhin 40 Mal mehr Zeit als sie für Ihren DDO Test verbraucht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist sowas von richtig, dass ichs auf Seite 3 nochmal zitieren muss.
Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich, im Rahmen eines redaktionell durch den Abgabetermin begrenzten Zeitraumes ein Spiel, das den Spieler Langfristig (Monate/Jahre) motivieren soll vernünftig zu testen. Das ist so, als wolle man die Qualität eines 4 Hektar grossen Feldes Anhand eines einzigen Maiskolbens ermessen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Puh, Du trollst ja immer noch hier herum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja hab ich von FC gelernt, die versprechen auch immer Sachen die sie nicht halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an deiner Stelle wäre ich von "trollen" zu reden mal ganz leise...ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (8. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von richtig, dass ichs auf Seite 3 nochmal zitieren muss.
> Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich, im Rahmen eines redaktionell durch den Abgabetermin begrenzten Zeitraumes ein Spiel, das den Spieler Langfristig (Monate/Jahre) motivieren soll vernünftig zu testen. Das ist so, als wolle man die Qualität eines 4 Hektar grossen Feldes Anhand eines einzigen Maiskolbens ermessen.




Das ist sowas von unsinnig auf AOC bezogen!

AOC ist nun ca. 5 Monate alt. Man kann das Spiel locker nach 1-2 Moante bewerten. Es gibt da nämlich *nichts* langfristiges was mehr Zeit beanspruchen würde!
Die paar verbugten Raid Inis hat man gleich mal durch.

Das so großspurig angekündigte Crafting, das Spannung pur sein soll, ist eine einzige Farce!

Das tolle Kampfsystem bezieht sich rein auf Nahkampfklassen ( die sich im Endeffekt auch alle gleich spielen ).
Die Caster verfügen sowieso über das gleich simple Kampfsystem wie die meisten anderen mmo´s....

Wenn man das Spiel 2 - 3 Monate spielt, hat man so gut wie ALLES gesehen. Und mehr noch als einem lieb ist!


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ruhig...Herzinfarktgefahr =)

Mein Text bezüglich des Testverhaltens von Spielezeitschriften gegenüber MMOs hat sich auf kein Spiel im speziellen bezogen...falls du (Was ich aus deinem Text herauszulesen können glaube) meinst ich verteidige AoC mit meinen Zeilen...Fehlanzeige, ich bin WAR Spieler =)

Das war einfach nur ein Gedanke der mir über MMO *Ersttests* im Kopf herumspukte, und nachdem Tikume hier zufällig genau dasselbe geschrieben hat, konnte ich nicht umhin, einfach meine Gedanken dazu auszuschreiben...obwohl es, ich betone nochmals, NICHT auf AoC bezogen war, und daher eigentlich offtopic...nachträglich sorry dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte es erklärend darstellen, und jetzt fühlt sich keiner deswegen auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## Validus (9. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von unsinnig auf AOC bezogen!
> 
> AOC ist nun ca. 5 Monate alt. Man kann das Spiel locker nach 1-2 Moante bewerten. Es gibt da nämlich *nichts* langfristiges was mehr Zeit beanspruchen würde!
> Die paar verbugten Raid Inis hat man gleich mal durch.
> ...





An dieser Aussage merkt man du hast keine Ahnung und hattest nie einnen Caster über 40 weil ab da haben die Caster "Zauberweben"
das is ma richitg fett


----------



## Asenerbe (9. Oktober 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> An dieser Aussage merkt man du hast keine Ahnung und hattest nie einnen Caster über 40 weil ab da haben die Caster "Zauberweben"
> das is ma richitg fett




Hehe. Tolles Eigentor!
Fanboi und trotzdem keine Ahnung von dem Game!
Spellweaving gibs ab *50*!
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann einfach .... halten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war mit der 1-2 Tastendrückerei im Dmg Meter schon ganz vorne, und hatte die ganze Zeit Aggro, sodas ich schon Zwangspausen eingelegt habe, also spar dir deine Phantasien vom tollen Zauberweben in Raids. ( was im Endeffekt ja auch der totale Blender ist! Man drückt z.b. innerhalb 1 Minute ein paar Zauber in Folge. Uiui. Was macht man in andren mmo´s in einer Minute Bossfight. Castet halt auch ein paar Zauber. Total inovativ, und noch nie dagewesen... )


----------



## Yaglan (9. Oktober 2008)

Könnte man die Hass threads nicht endlich unterlassen hier im Forum ihr Kotz mich so richtig an...


----------



## nasezu (9. Oktober 2008)

jeder der sich geblendet fühlt von dem spiel aoc ,tut alles daran seinen frust abzulassen über das game . deswegen gibt es auch soviele flame threads. ich muss sagen zurecht und die menge an flame threads beweist doch mehr als  das ,dass game toll ist. ich verstehe nicht, das aoc ler das nicht war haben wollen.(na gut, es gibt auch leute die spielen barbys ponyhof, aber naja) ich habe mir aoc gekauftund  habe bis nach tortage gespielt .bei  knapp 3 wochen spielzeit (habe mal mehrere klassen angespielt) hatte ich kein lust mehr  und hab wieder mit wow angefangen . naja da ich 50 € für 3 wochen spielzeit zu teuer fand , finde ich es als ausgleich ok kritick an dem spiel auszulassen.  die grafik ist nicht schlecht . aber ich will nicht wissen wie die rechner abkacken bei großen raids . selbst bei wow kommen standbilder wenn dort eine hauptstadt angegfriffen wird . in aoc wird das ein rechner horror sein ,wenn mehr als 100 spieler an einer stelle fighten . ihr aocler feiert die grafik so schön von aoc. ihr solltet aber auch über die nachteile der grafik nachdenken.


----------



## Yaglan (9. Oktober 2008)

nasezu schrieb:


> jeder der sich geblendet fühlt von dem spiel aoc ,tut alles daran seinen frust abzulassen über das game . deswegen gibt es auch soviele flame threads. ich muss sagen zurecht und die menge an flame threads beweist doch mehr als  das ,dass game toll ist. ich verstehe nicht, das aoc ler das nicht war haben wollen.(na gut, es gibt auch leute die spielen barbys ponyhof, aber naja) ich habe mir aoc gekauftund  habe bis nach tortage gespielt .bei  knapp 3 wochen spielzeit (habe mal mehrere klassen angespielt) hatte ich kein lust mehr  und hab wieder mit wow angefangen . naja da ich 50 € für 3 wochen spielzeit zu teuer fand , finde ich es als ausgleich ok kritick an dem spiel auszulassen.  die grafik ist nicht schlecht . aber ich will nicht wissen wie die rechner abkacken bei großen raids . selbst bei wow kommen standbilder wenn dort eine hauptstadt angegfriffen wird . in aoc wird das ein rechner horror sein ,wenn mehr als 100 spieler an einer stelle fighten . ihr aocler feiert die grafik so schön von aoc. ihr solltet aber auch über die nachteile der grafik nachdenken.




Oder ein Aktuellen Rechner Kaufen bei mir Läuft es Fast Wunderbar. In Raids aufjedenfall und in Battlekeeps.


----------



## frängisch (10. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Oder ein Aktuellen Rechner Kaufen bei mir Läuft es Fast Wunderbar. In Raids aufjedenfall und in Battlekeeps.



Für ein Spiel genau.


----------



## nasezu (10. Oktober 2008)

die echtn aocler wollen es halt nicht war haben und versuchen immer irgendwas ,irgendwie schön zu reden.
ich hab ja oben geschrieben das ich mir ja das game auch gekauft habe für 50 €uro und nach 3 wochen aufgehört habe ,da es mir nicht gefiel. jetzt versuche ich seid 3 wochen nach release meinen account gegen einen anderen account einzutaschen z.B. wow , war, etc ....... doch das lustige ist keiner will tauschen .... im rl finde ich keinen der mir den account für 5 € abkauft ... habs auch schon versucht meinen aoc account aus gold mangel in wow gegen gold einzutauschen , doch  tiefer als 1000g wollte ich nicht gehen . man sollte bedenken das ich nen lvl 35 char hab . also nicht uninteressant was ich so gunstig versucht habe anzubieten . naja bin jetzt auch nicht 4 mon durchgehend am versuchen den account sinnvoll loszuwerden, aber http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4PEPYZ__yOE so einfach . muss ich wohl weiter verzweifeln und mir die 50 euro  mit flames gerechtfertigen .


----------



## Protek (11. Oktober 2008)

Für Lügen und falsche Versprechungen müsste es bei 60% unten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr

Ein Spiel das auf 73% gewertet wird, ^^ und dann noch ein Mmo, das holt sich doch keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann weiss jeder das es DEFinitiv Müll ist und kein richtiges LangzeitMmo


----------



## Ομιγρον (11. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Für Lügen und falsche Versprechungen müsste es bei 60% unten sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Haha, ja du hast recht, nie im Leben würde das irgendjemand  tun. 


Hm...das könnte man mit einem Protek, der fast jeden AoC Thread mit seinen aussagekräftigen Beiträgen zuspammt Vergleichen, dem hört auch kaum jemand mehr zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *AoC-Thread-Gangster* Protek


----------



## LoserOwner (11. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Für Lügen und falsche Versprechungen müsste es bei 60% unten sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, dann müsste PC-Games aber alle MMORPGs auf 60% abwerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Protek (11. Oktober 2008)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> Haha, ja du hast recht, nie im Leben würde das irgendjemand  tun.
> 
> 
> Hm...das könnte man mit einem Protek, der fast jeden AoC Thread mit seinen aussagekräftigen Beiträgen zuspammt Vergleichen, dem hört auch kaum jemand mehr zu.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Beiträge sind auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da liegt Ironie in der Luft oder der blaue Bär summt nen Liedchen.

Als ex-DaoC/WoW/WAR/Ex-AoC usw Spieler, naja ich finde einfach, das AoC auf buffed keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr hat. Ich seh bei AoC einfach kein Ende der Fehler/Lags.


Aber seht mal den Titel des Threads, da war ja klar das der Ball in meine Ecke gespielt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +- machen die Spielmagazine ihren Job gar nicht so schlecht, natürlich gehen die Meinungen der Magazine auseinander, aber so im Schnitt liegen sie schon richtig, natürlich muss man als Spieler nichts darauf geben. Bei AoC hingegen spielgelt die Abwertung noch nicht mal wirklich den Zustand des Spiels.

Wiederkehrende Lags und andere technische Fehler sehe ich ebenso als die Probleme die sie nach mehr als 4 Monanten endlich in den Griff kriegen sollten.

Ich mein hey, AoC Spieler, ihr habt nen offz. Forum, auch wenns dort drin wie auf nem Friedhof ist und unspektakulär, wenn ihr PRO Threads haben wollt, dann sollte man sich dort austauschen, nachdem die meisten Spieler weg sind, gehts auch dort schon sehr viel ruhiger zu und her. 


PS: Will ich überhaupt ernst genommen werden? Nein, jedenfalls nicht im Bezug auf AoC, ist nur meine Meinung und die ist in dem Fall Spam ^^


----------

